
Apple:  Leopard delayed until October due to iPhone team developer poaching - mattculbreth
http://www.tuaw.com/2007/04/12/apple-announces-leopard-delays-due-to-the-iphone/
======
mattculbreth
Well that's a bummer. Was looking forward to it. But they say they'll give
away a "feature-complete" beta at the developer's conference.

